# options for Throttle body with tps when running mk2 digi intake?



## Auto Pilot (Nov 29, 2001)

as topic states. I am wondering what people are using for their mk2 intake megasquirted 8vs?
I am trying to use a mk2 intake on my 8v mk1 and the passat TB will not mount in place due to the tps hitting the fuel rail.
Any suggestions or pictures of what people are doing?
Pic for views ... help me get this guy back on the road
















Thanks,
Shawn


_Modified by Auto Pilot at 12:18 AM 11-11-2006_


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: options for Throttle body with tps when running mk2 digi intake? (Auto Pilot)*

Most people use the MKI intake or get really creative. I used a factory MKII TB with TPS myself, but it is hard to find. (Cali digi 1 from 88-92 had them on MKII golf/jetta 1.8 8V) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







(Pic before engine teardown...)


----------



## Auto Pilot (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: options for Throttle body with tps when running mk2 digi intake? (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_Most people use the MKI intake or get really creative. I used a factory MKII TB with TPS myself, but it is hard to find. (Cali digi 1 from 88-92 had them on MKII golf/jetta 1.8 8V) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







(Pic before engine teardown...)


Yeah didnt even know the tps existed on those. 
Probably wont find that anytime soon (for a reasonable price), so anything else someone is willing to share?


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

automatic 16v passat.


----------



## Auto Pilot (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mortal_Wombat* »_automatic 16v passat.

This does not work. If you have this working, please show how it was done.


----------



## Auto Pilot (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (Auto Pilot)*

Guess I will be going this route. How well does MDF hold up to the heat of an engine?
























Made a mock up real quick to see what it would look like. Need to source a piece of aluminum for the real thing now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mortal_Wombat* »_automatic 16v passat.

ive got one for sale








-j


----------



## tdub785 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: options for Throttle body with tps when running mk2 digi intake? (Auto Pilot)*

there is a cali emissions fox t/b that has a tps, and doesnt hit the fuel rail like the 16v passat ones, and so youcan use your mk2 dig2 intake.....i'll posta pick tommorow, since i'm on the laptop, and pics are on the desktop


----------



## tdub785 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: options for Throttle body with tps when running mk2 digi intake? (tdub785)*


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: options for Throttle body with tps when running mk2 digi intake? (Auto Pilot)*

run w/o tps
thats my suggestion


----------



## Auto Pilot (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: options for Throttle body with tps when running mk2 digi intake? (ValveCoverGasket)*

Adapter plate it all made up. Just need to countersink the inner holes.
















Think it turned out decent.
I put the plate on and opened up the intake some also.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: options for Throttle body with tps when running mk2 digi intake? (Auto Pilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auto Pilot* »_Adapter plate it all made up. Just need to countersink the inner holes.
















Think it turned out decent.
I put the plate on and opened up the intake some also.


Very nice adapter! Very few people would spend the time to make the piece that nice. They would usually just bitch about not having a tig welder as an excuse for not modding the manifold, and make a shifty fix for the job!


----------



## Auto Pilot (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: options for Throttle body with tps when running mk2 digi intake? (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_
Very nice adapter! Very few people would spend the time to make the piece that nice. They would usually just bitch about not having a tig welder as an excuse for not modding the manifold, and make a shifty fix for the job!

Hey, thanks for the compliment. I ran through the bitching then I realized it was getting anything done ... I wanted to be able to drive my car again so I made this piece. Waiting on the TPS and it should be up and running if I can figure out the trigger angle of the ABA crank position sensor.







Will be home this weekend to mess around with it some.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: options for Throttle body with tps when running mk2 digi intake? (Auto Pilot)*

Very nice job! Hope you get her runnin' again soon.
I made a flange to mount a Taurus SHO throttle body on mine.


----------

